# If you are offended by Drunks of any nation, do NOT click



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Extremely funny, and my apologies to anyone from wherever the first one comes from, and in particular to the last one, as they are the salt of the earth.

How to fail a breath test

Scottish Breath test

For those who had a sense of humour bypass, Merry Christmas.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I hesitated to respond in case I got labeled, but I did find them both very funny


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks, very funny


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

very good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

